

Tell HN: YC Summer 2015 rejections (and presumably invitations) have been sent - joshmlewis

A couple things to remember if you&#x27;re in the rejected camp like us:<p>1. YC is just a means to an end. It&#x27;s cliche but getting rejected to YC should not deter your startups path. If it does, it&#x27;s a bad sign.<p>2. My team and I were excited about the opportunity as usual but we made sure we kept our expectations realistic and didn&#x27;t get our hopes up. There are too many ups and downs in a startup to let this have a big impact on you. We didn&#x27;t get in last time either, but I&#x27;m thankful because we wouldn&#x27;t have been ready and it would&#x27;ve been a wasted opportunity.<p>Focus on growth and executing toward your goal above all else, that&#x27;s the tl;dr of the YC experience anyway. Keep fighting the good fight. If anyone wants to chat or needs encouragement, you can email me at josh@dirtjockey.com.<p>Edit: For those curious, we are doing a CRM and inventory management tool for heavy equipment dealers. You can check out our website here, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dirtjockey.com and demo here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.dirtjockey.com. We just launched with a small group of customers and are almost cash flow positive already.
======
cryptoz
I got the rejection email for PressureNet.
[http://pressurenet.io](http://pressurenet.io)

5th attempt. No problem, we'll keep going.

~~~
happyartist22
Awesome platform! I'm impressed:) I didn't see how you get sensor information
from phones. I worked on a messaging system for an aviation weather
observation system for a North American government agency that was written in
Java, and the sensors we used were not the kind you find in phones.

Have you looked for investment anywhere else?

------
happyartist22
Your rejections are proof positive to me that Y!Combinator has to many good
startups applying for their program.

Cheer up, and celebrate your hard work. God has a special plan for you. In the
morning its back to work:)

You may not be partnering with Y!Combinator, but you are walking away with a
7% stake in your company that gives you 100% control over your own destiny,
and potentially millions, or even billions of dollars in wealth you would of
given away had you been selected. Who am I kidding, we all wanted the support
of Y!Combinator.

The good people of Y!Combinator are some of the of the best in Silicon Valley.
I personally would love to have a board that could show my team the ropes.
Lets face it. Hackers are pros at learning the ropes through trial and error.
Persistence will get us through.

I fantasized about a little more rest than my current environment of working a
full time job that pays the bills, and another full time job developing new
technology that doesn't yet pay any bills. Having to focus on multiple things
at once, instead of focusing on one with pinpoint accuracy is painful. You do
what you gotta do, and you will get there.

Our company has built a foundation for Strong AI, and an autonomous robotic
framework that connects Robotics to third party AI. Google has spent over a
billion dollars the last couple years buying companies in these two areas, and
we are going to beat them connecting AI to Robotics by months, and we have
been developing our technology for 3 years. AI, and Robotics were
Y!Combinator's top 2 desired business categories, and we didn't even get an
interview.

In summary don't stop, but do look for alternative options to getting to your
next milestone in regards to funding. Most of the sites I've looked at in
rejected Y!Combinator posts, I would of been interested in if I were an
investor. I think each of you is onto something (Except the dude who submitted
a swinger ad. He did get a good chuckle out of me though:).

------
abpai
Guess we'll be building Levered Returns (leveredreturns.com) into a billion
dollar business without YC. I really think the application process was exactly
what we needed to vet out the idea. It's like getting some great advice and
keeping the 7%! More excited than ever!

~~~
happyartist22
I liked your site, but I wasn't certain what you offer that other money sites
don't. I'm sure you have some market changing technology, but I didn't know
what it was. Can you clarify?

------
hamhamed
Rejected with [http://www.stay22.com/](http://www.stay22.com/) (hotels and
rentals for events)

Though we've only been working on it for 2 weeks

------
m0dE
Got rejected 3rd time for [http://www.innGrid.net](http://www.innGrid.net)
despite the real revenue & growth. Perhaps it's beacuse I'm a sole founder.
Anyways, I am going to continue this journey with YC on board or not. Here's
the vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6OGHW9rrLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6OGHW9rrLY)

~~~
happyartist22
You have a good site, and it looks like a good product from first impression,
however, the demo was a bit confusing to me. The easy to use UI, looked
complicated with all the colors, and charts, and sections. I assume this is
something that could be fixed with additional time. Just wanted to share
feedback. Thanks for sharing! It looks like a product you can make money
selling.

------
ghobs91
Rejected with [https://www.denarri.com/](https://www.denarri.com/) \- The
shopping app that helps users get the best price on the products they love in
3 clicks by learning their shopping habits.

3rd rejection so far. Probably has a lot to do with the fact that I'm a solo
founder. Oh well, gotta keep pushing through and making the best user
experience possible. Best of luck to everyone, we go this!

~~~
zdarwazeh92
Hey, lets chat, send me an email.

------
margad
We applied with [http://ymoment.com](http://ymoment.com) for the first time
this year. Unfortunately we got rejected but this doesn't mean the end for us
we already have a decided what to do next.And btw what we are trying to do is
to make a change in video consumption experience by letting users make micro
videos out of youtube videos.

------
Backlash85
The worlds first Social Operating System rejected.. We know not everyone will
understand it, frankly we don't care about rejection (not different then the
hot blonde bombshell telling you no at the dance ;). Break it down add the
fuel to the fire, burn the whole forest down! Power to the believers who will
still keep grinding because of their visions to change the world!

www.notospy.com

~~~
thomasfoster96
Just wondering, is this an operating system or a social network? Your landing
page calls it an OS and then describes it as a social network - I haven't got
a clue if I can use it as an operating system.

------
decadent
Hey, guys! We still don't have any answer. Is that suppose to mean refuse? We
are barbudo.net and we are developing easy-to-use SaaS platform for making web
sites more secured, we focus on startups and SMBs.

------
humanarity
Thanks for sharing this. Well done for making an application, and you attitude
toward creating your business sounds like it works.

------
dejv
Second rejection here: solo founder from weird country in the middle of
Europe, HW startup in agtech (actually just small niche of wine analysis) is
probably not great fit for YC. It is great thing to just fill the application
to summarise what I learned about the business in past six months.

------
golubevpavel
Rejected with [http://www.appodeal.com/](http://www.appodeal.com/) (squeeze
more revenues from mobile ad networks)

Have been working on it for almost a year now and really close to break even.
Probably, because I am the only founder.

~~~
csense
If you're "close to break even" that implies you're getting revenue somewhere.
But your site says your product is free. So where is the money coming from?

~~~
golubevpavel
We don't charge publishers.

Appodeal makes money by selling to direct advertisers in bulk at a higher
rate. Basically we charge advertisers, rather than publishers.

------
techwizrd
Rejected with [https://brotherportal.org/](https://brotherportal.org/) \- a
fraternity/sorority/collegiate organization management software and social
network

~~~
suchow
It wasn't until I saw the faux comments in the screenshot on the about page
that I realized this was software for organizing college frats. Between the
image of a cloud and the word "Brother", I thought it might be software for
organizing groups of men committed to Christ.

How about "We handle the logistics of organizing your fraternity and
connecting its members."

------
humanarity
My mail and response:

Your Y Combinator Application

Y Combinator to me 1 hour ago

Thank you for applying to Y Combinator; however, your startup was not selected
to interview for the upcoming Y Combinator batch. We carefully reviewed
thousands of applications and since there's a limit on the number of startups
we can interview in person, we had to turn away a lot of promising groups.
It's alarming how often the last group to make it over the interview threshold
ends up getting accepted to YC. That means there are surely other good groups
that fall just below the threshold.

Unfortunately we can't give you individual feedback about your application.
This page explains why:
[http://ycombinator.com/whynot/](http://ycombinator.com/whynot/)

We sincerely hope and encourage you to reapply for the next batch. Applying
multiple times in no way counts against you and a surprisingly large number of
companies are funded after applying more than once.

We're trying to get better at this, but it's practically certain that groups
we rejected will go on to create successful startups. If you do, we'd
appreciate it if you'd send us an email telling us about it; we want to learn
from our mistakes.

\-- YC

Cris S to Y

3 minutes ago

Thanks for the consideration. It's a shame we are not working together at this
time. Maybe in another format in the future. If you feel like investing again
later, I encourage you to reach out.

I wouldn't worry too much about the ones you missed, there's so much talent
you've already curated that their potential works and advice buffer whatever
inefficiencies exist in the process, whether from gaps in your assessments or
from founder applications, and at an increasing rate each year.

You're in the business of investing in the future. I'd say you're doing pretty
well so far!

------
forthwall
Rejected with [http://datastack.co/](http://datastack.co/) \- a analytics and
visualization tool that can be integrated with any REST api.

~~~
ac360
Signed up! Waiting for the whitelist. Do you have documentation anywhere?

~~~
forthwall
Cool thanks :) We don't have any updated documentation yet - sorry (we pivoted
our data structure to be more efficient)

------
acallwood
Rejected folks: when you go to
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/](https://apply.ycombinator.com/) does it say
anything?

~~~
golubevpavel
No, nothing.

~~~
acallwood
Just the standard: You created a startup application. You submitted your
application.

with no additional information (just to clarify) or nothing at all? ?

~~~
golubevpavel
Standard. Nothing changed.

------
kjcharles
Hey for those who got an email did they send it to each co-founder's email
address or just the one listed on your account?

~~~
mkagenius
Only to the applicant not each co-founder.

~~~
shantasukhoo
Did you mean the email of the person who applied or the email listed on the
application?

------
johannesrott
Did everybody of you guys got an email from YC already? We did not get one
yet, still waiting...

~~~
happyartist22
Check your spam folder.

------
thomasfoster96
Rejected, although to be fair my startup was about 6 weeks behind where it
needed to be to be in YC S15.

------
tarkanvp
I got the rejection email for Vidpanel.com First try first rejection gonna
start trying harder :)

------
braindead_in
rejected with [https://scribie.com](https://scribie.com) \- Mturk for
audio/video transcription. Have been working on it for 5 years now, 3 of which
were a side project.

------
neoveller
Do late applications get late rejection email?

~~~
joshmlewis
I'm fairly certain they all get sent together. It would give late applications
an advantage if they spent more time reviewing them.

~~~
neoveller
Nothing here so far. Wonder if YC forgetting/glitching about me is worse than
a rejection email or not?

~~~
calbear81
I didn't get an email but my co-founder who submitted the application did.

~~~
humanarity
I think only the application (not all the listed co-founders) gets the mail.
:)

